# boobs are not as sore now 11dpo am i out?



## kimbotrav

hi girls i was just wondering if any one else who has just had a bfp experienced this... i have had worsening sore bbs and niples since 2dpo...last night i was getting cramps at 10dpo thought postive things....now woke this morning 11dpo and my bbs are hardly sore at all :cry: do you think im out this month? they feel a tiny bit sore but only when i push them any input would be fab im driving myself nutz now


----------



## hopin2bmommy

I am in the same situation 12 dpo and boobs aren't that sore now...this is a sign for me that AF is on its way but would love to believe otherwise...when will the time come when they will continue to hurt for like 9 months :nope:

Wishing the best for you!!


----------



## kimbotrav

ahhhh really thats rubbish stupid evil af ...... ill keep everything crossed just incase :) ...well mine usualy really hurt untill i get af so not too sure whats going on :( its very confusing lots of babydust to us both


----------



## susan36

boobs being sore or not sore means nothing , i got my bfp and my boobs were more sore after ov , now i have to press on them to see if there sore , with my last preg i couldnt move my arms bc they were that sore before missed af , so i guess having or not dont mean anything , fx for you :flower:


----------



## kimbotrav

susan36 said:


> boobs being sore or not sore means nothing , i got my bfp and my boobs were more sore after ov , now i have to press on them to see if there sore , with my last preg i couldnt move my arms bc they were that sore before missed af , so i guess having or not dont mean anything , fx for you :flower:

thankyou....i guess ill just have to wait and see :wacko: it just drives u nutz doesnt it lol i think with my last pregnany (miscarriage) i did have sore bbs but they hurt more every other day lol but kinda cant remember to good as it was a year ago...im just [-o&lt; i might be it would be a miracle tough lol it just never seems to happen 4 me thanks for the encouragement :thumbup:


----------



## susan36

kimbotrav said:


> susan36 said:
> 
> 
> boobs being sore or not sore means nothing , i got my bfp and my boobs were more sore after ov , now i have to press on them to see if there sore , with my last preg i couldnt move my arms bc they were that sore before missed af , so i guess having or not dont mean anything , fx for you :flower:
> 
> thankyou....i guess ill just have to wait and see :wacko: it just drives u nutz doesnt it lol i think with my last pregnany (miscarriage) i did have sore bbs but they hurt more every other day lol but kinda cant remember to good as it was a year ago...im just [-o&lt; i might be it would be a miracle tough lol it just never seems to happen 4 me thanks for the encouragement :thumbup:Click to expand...

hi , with my mmc it did the same boobs ached nothing with this one , tho im only 11-12dpo , and miracles do happen , iv been ttc 3 years with my mmc in july , and im 37 so never give up hope , :flower:


----------



## hopin2bmommy

susan36 said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> susan36 said:
> 
> 
> boobs being sore or not sore means nothing , i got my bfp and my boobs were more sore after ov , now i have to press on them to see if there sore , with my last preg i couldnt move my arms bc they were that sore before missed af , so i guess having or not dont mean anything , fx for you :flower:
> 
> thankyou....i guess ill just have to wait and see :wacko: it just drives u nutz doesnt it lol i think with my last pregnany (miscarriage) i did have sore bbs but they hurt more every other day lol but kinda cant remember to good as it was a year ago...im just [-o&lt; i might be it would be a miracle tough lol it just never seems to happen 4 me thanks for the encouragement :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hi , with my mmc it did the same boobs ached nothing with this one , tho im only 11-12dpo , and miracles do happen , iv been ttc 3 years with my mmc in july , and im 37 so never give up hope , :flower:Click to expand...

*Susan*, did you just get your BFP? It's not clear from your signature...if yes, big congrats to you and thanks for giving us hope...


----------



## kimbotrav

susan36 said:


> kimbotrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> susan36 said:
> 
> 
> boobs being sore or not sore means nothing , i got my bfp and my boobs were more sore after ov , now i have to press on them to see if there sore , with my last preg i couldnt move my arms bc they were that sore before missed af , so i guess having or not dont mean anything , fx for you :flower:
> 
> thankyou....i guess ill just have to wait and see :wacko: it just drives u nutz doesnt it lol i think with my last pregnany (miscarriage) i did have sore bbs but they hurt more every other day lol but kinda cant remember to good as it was a year ago...im just [-o&lt; i might be it would be a miracle tough lol it just never seems to happen 4 me thanks for the encouragement :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hi , with my mmc it did the same boobs ached nothing with this one , tho im only 11-12dpo , and miracles do happen , iv been ttc 3 years with my mmc in july , and im 37 so never give up hope , :flower:Click to expand...

thankyou :) what other symptoms have u had if you dont mind me asking...and is mmc miscariage?? sorry still not too sure of the abrevations :blush: lol ...if so im so sorry to hear that and congratulations on ure bfp u must be sooo happy :happydance: .....i have also had a hard time myself ...over 3 years ttc had 4 misccariages and found out i had something wrong with my womb it was heart shaped (septumn) through the middle seperating it.... so had to have an operation and im now in my third month of ttc after the surgery really praying for some luck to swing my was but im loosing hope :cry:


----------



## susan36

yeah i got my bfp on sat but got darker today , im scared to change my ticker lol to want to jinx anything , yeah a mmc is a silent mc , i was 10 weeks but baby was only 6weeks , i really dont have any symtoms , crampin and a stuffy /runny nose but iv had that since abt 8dpo put it down to cold weather ,


----------



## kimbotrav

susan36 said:


> yeah i got my bfp on sat but got darker today , im scared to change my ticker lol to want to jinx anything , yeah a mmc is a silent mc , i was 10 weeks but baby was only 6weeks , i really dont have any symtoms , crampin and a stuffy /runny nose but iv had that since abt 8dpo put it down to cold weather ,

ahhhh thats brill news :happydance::happydance::happydance: and i know how you feel you want to be excited but also dont want to jinx anything but i send u lots of sticky dust :) and so sorry to hear bout ure mmc exspecialy to get to 10 weeks it must have been awful i only ever got to 7 weeks they were all really early losses....but looking onwards and upwards praying for a bfp 2 :) also its weird u said about the stuffy nose because i have had tht everymorning since about 5dpo and cramping but i have given up with my body ha ha :dohh:


----------



## susan36

thats when my nose is stuffy in the morning , and runny thro the day , i wonder if it is a symtom , i cant mind with my last ones , yeah its hard 2 get excited , but when i get my scan ill will kinda chill out lol


----------



## hopin2bmommy

susan36 said:


> yeah i got my bfp on sat but got darker today , im scared to change my ticker lol to want to jinx anything , yeah a mmc is a silent mc , i was 10 weeks but baby was only 6weeks , i really dont have any symtoms , crampin and a stuffy /runny nose but iv had that since abt 8dpo put it down to cold weather ,

Oh so nice...congrats once again! I am also sending very sticky baby dust to you!! Sorry about your previous MC but that's past..focus on the new one and stay healthy! Loads of good wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## susan36

sending sticky baby dust your way and hope you get those 2 pink lines soon :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kimbotrav - did you end up pg on this cycle? I am having the same issue right now and wondering if I am out.


----------



## WantingABubba

Wow, old thread but hopin2bmommy, you got your :bfp: that month, didn't you? I am also 12dpo today, and boobies are less sore...


----------

